# LG Fresno 11-14-04



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

is it still on and if so who is going?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I am pretty sure it's still on. Last year there wasn't any Cali State Championship. I went to the one two years ago, the shit was off the hook. Probably the best show I have ever been to. Let's just hope the whether is good.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

lg's website don't say nothing after the lemore show


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I was going to post this up next week when he gets me the flyer, I spoke to Larry yesterday and he confirmed that Too Short has been signed to perform at the show....and yes, it is on November 14th......check back for details.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 2 2004, 08:48 AM
> *I was going to post this up next week when he gets me the flyer, I spoke to Larry yesterday and he confirmed that Too Short has been signed to perform at the show....and yes, it is on November 14th......check back for details.....
> [snapback]2262002[/snapback]​*



TOO $HORT!!! HEEEEEELLLLL YEEEAAAHHH!!!!

I know somepeople have already gotten flyers for this. I know Socios B.C. will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

We should be there! :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

:thumbsup: Impalas is there every year  This was my fist official show (with the car) a few years ago, it's a good one :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

sounds good, yeah i took my car there 2 years ago, i told my club that fresno is always off the hook! we got there and the weather was shitty so they werent too impressed. so now i am trying to get them to go to this show and hopefully for individuals, that show is always off the hook! .

i will be at this show so see everyone there! :thumbsup:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 2 2004, 10:33 AM
> *TOO $HORT!!! HEEEEEELLLLL YEEEAAAHHH!!!!
> 
> I know somepeople have already gotten flyers for this. I know Socios B.C. will be there.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2262065[/snapback]​*


 WHAT IS LIFE , IF IT AIN'T TOO SHORT :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

The 68 should be a this show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@Oct 2 2004, 10:19 PM
> *WHAT IS LIFE , IF IT AIN'T TOO SHORT :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2263070[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:uh: same day as the arizona individuals picnic :uh:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 3 2004, 10:51 AM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2263628[/snapback]​*


You guys should like the Fresno show. We should all try to stay at the same place. I'll get back to you guys on that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Oct 3 2004, 08:10 PM
> *You guys should like the Fresno show.  We should all try to stay at the same place.  I'll get back to you guys on that.
> [snapback]2264780[/snapback]​*


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Oct 2 2004, 09:32 PM
> *sounds good, yeah i took my car there 2 years ago, i told my club that fresno is always off the hook! we got there and the weather was shitty so they werent too impressed. so now i am trying to get them to go to this show and hopefully for individuals, that show is always off the hook! .
> 
> i will be at this show so see everyone there! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2262962[/snapback]​*



I spoke with larry last week and he mailed me some registrations and on the flyer it says 7 indoor buildings. so i know its going on rain or shine. last day to pre-reg is NOV. 1st. :biggrin: 
See ya all there...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

ok, ok, let's turn this into a big ol party...........let's get this coordinated folks.....places to stay, maybe all meet up at a club for sat night.......Lizette, you know I always have the tequila and ummm, goodies.....and since this should be the last official show of the year, let's go out with a BANG...........


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

sounds good jess! lets do this! :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Red Roof Inn, Motel 6, or Days Inn are the popular hotels. If I remember right, we stayed at the Red Roof Inn on Blackstone (is that the name of the strip?) Last year....


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 4 2004, 03:34 PM
> *ok, ok, let's turn this into a big ol party...........let's get this coordinated folks.....places to stay, maybe all meet up at a club for sat night.......Lizette, you know I always have the tequila and ummm, goodies.....and since this should be the last official show of the year, let's go out with a BANG...........
> [snapback]2266494[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: It's on. I agree. 
Who is familiar with the place? Jenn do you remember how far are those hotels from the place? Maybe we can get a discount rate if we all get one hotel/motel. This is going to be so MUCH fun...  

:wave: Toro


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Oct 5 2004, 10:12 AM
> *:thumbsup: It's on.  I agree.
> Who is familiar with the place? Jenn do you remember how far are those hotels from the place?  Maybe we can get a discount rate if we all get one hotel/motel.  This is going to be so MUCH fun...
> 
> ...


I'll make some phone calls this week and post up some names of hotels and maybe rates by next week......we have a little over a month to go on this so it gives us some time.......I would just need a ball park figure on how many rooms so I can try to get us a good rate, I think November is "off season" for hotels so we might get a good deal......... and I'll see if there is a club that we can have an official "Lay It Low Party"........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 5 2004, 10:34 AM
> *I'll make some phone calls this week and post up some names of hotels and maybe rates by next week......we have a little over a month to go on this so it gives us some time.......I would just need a ball park figure on how many rooms so I can try to get us a good rate, I think November is "off season" for hotels so we might get a good deal......... and I'll see if there is a club that we can have an official "Lay It Low Party"........
> [snapback]2268300[/snapback]​*


take some good pics for us that live too far and are broke. :tears:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2004, 11:01 AM
> *take some good pics for us that live too far and are broke.  :tears:
> [snapback]2268333[/snapback]​*


you know it Latin.....I'll post em up.......I haven't let you guys and girls down when I go to a show.........I have missed a few since I moved into the new house and won't be able to make it to Vegas so THIS show will be my super show for this year and oh yeah.....I'll get some pics that will make you go :0 and some that will make you go  and some that will put a :biggrin: on your face.........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 5 2004, 11:10 AM
> *you know it Latin.....I'll post em up.......I haven't let you guys and girls down when I go to a show.........I have missed a few since I moved into the new house and won't be able to make it to Vegas so THIS show will be my super show for this year and oh yeah.....I'll get some pics that will make you go  :0  and some that will make you go    and some that will put a  :biggrin:  on your face.........
> [snapback]2268362[/snapback]​*


don't forget the ones that will make me go..

:cheesy: 
/\
8====================D *********
/\


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

Jenn are you going to this show, let me know, cause if you do the fan club will try to be there


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

ok people, looks like it might be the La Quinta Inn in Fresno....but I'm gonna call a couple more....we stayed their last time for the Fresno show and the rates were pretty good, lots of parking, and nice swimming pool


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flip11_@Oct 5 2004, 01:00 PM
> *Jenn are you going to this show, let me know, cause if you do the fan club will try to be there
> [snapback]2268783[/snapback]​*



Hahahah, ur crazy Flip! I'll be there, but don't know about the '64 - unless I get a trailer, I have bad luck on Fresno road trips.... 
Do you remember where we all stayed last year? Was it Red Roof Inn or La Quinta? I think everyone agreed last year NOT to stay at the Motel 6 because of all the BS the year before that.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Oct 5 2004, 05:03 PM
> *Hahahah, ur crazy Flip!  I'll be there, but don't know about the '64 - unless I get a trailer, I have bad luck on Fresno road trips....
> Do you remember where we all stayed last year?  Was it Red Roof Inn or La Quinta?  I think everyone agreed last year NOT to stay at the Motel 6 because of all the BS the year before that.....
> [snapback]2269114[/snapback]​*


you know what sucks Jenn......this summer there was a big I mean huge biker rally and I'm talking streetbikes.....and the parking lot was full.....and these guys were doing burn outs and stuff and no one said a single thing........I was in amazement that not a single cop rolled through there, 

we were waiting for Chino to bring up Orgullo Mexicano so we could trailer it to Stockton for the UOP show and he headed back to San Fernando, and even Chino was tripping out.......


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I already booked my rooms. See everybody there. :biggrin:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

we stayed at the red roof on blackstone, but the fan club is looking forward to seeing you and the 64 hopefully


----------



## BEN (Aug 8, 2004)

might take the camaro


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 6 2004, 09:00 AM
> *you know what sucks Jenn......this summer there was a big I mean huge biker rally and I'm talking streetbikes.....and the parking lot was full.....and these guys were doing burn outs and stuff and no one said a single thing........I was in amazement that not a single cop rolled through there,
> 
> we were waiting for Chino to bring up Orgullo Mexicano so we could trailer it to Stockton for the UOP show and he headed back to San Fernando, and even Chino was tripping out.......
> [snapback]2271299[/snapback]​*



That was at Motel 6??? I think everyone decided not to stay there about 3 years ago when we were ALL up all night listening to some fools in the parking lot and rooms with thier banda music hella loud...... Couldn't find the assholes to tell them to shut up! Hehhehe, Red Roof was cool, we take over thier pool when we stay there in the summer, they have 24 hour security (cool for the cars), they don't trip on drinking/BBQ-ing, and hella parking in the back (off the strip) :thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

3X Champ Strictly Business will definatley be in the house for this one!! 


:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

got a month, can't wait


----------



## SWATT Vehicle Outfitters (Jul 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

heres the flyer


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

whats up martha, you guys gonna be there?





> _Originally posted by sexymarth_@Oct 13 2004, 02:56 PM
> *heres the flyer
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Oct 13 2004, 05:02 PM
> *whats up martha, you guys gonna be there?
> [snapback]2293624[/snapback]​*


we should be........and Katrina will definately be there doing her thang  
dont worry :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

WHAT NO CAR HOP?


----------



## 209Goodfella (Sep 17, 2003)

Katrina is gonna be there? Im definitely going now. haha

Flip, When is the Jenn fan club meeting????? lol


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

sounds good, cant wait  




> _Originally posted by sexymarth_@Oct 13 2004, 07:31 PM
> *:cheesy:
> 
> we should be........and Katrina will definately be there doing her thang
> ...


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

Low Vintage will be der wit our bombs n bike chapters representing.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Oct 14 2004, 08:29 PM
> *Low Vintage will be der wit our bombs n bike chapters representing.
> [snapback]2298308[/snapback]​*


I was talking to Jamie about him taking his bike today. Hope to meet up with you guys out there.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

see you guys and girls there, I haven't been to a show since StreetLow's Visalia show, so I'm itching for a good one......stop by the booth and say what's up.......


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 15 2004, 10:12 AM
> *see you guys and girls there, I haven't been to a show since StreetLow's Visalia show, so I'm itching for a good one......stop by the booth and say what's up.......
> [snapback]2299621[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 15 2004, 10:12 AM
> *see you guys and girls there, I haven't been to a show since StreetLow's Visalia show, so I'm itching for a good one......stop by the booth and say what's up.......
> [snapback]2299621[/snapback]​*


Hey I still want another pic of the '64 - that was taken at this show three years ago (and I won't leave it in the sun this time!!)  Did you find it in your archives yet????

:biggrin: :angel:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Oct 15 2004, 11:54 AM
> *Hey I still want another pic of the '64 - that was taken at this show three years ago (and I won't leave it in the sun this time!!)   Did you find it in your archives yet????
> 
> :biggrin: :angel:
> [snapback]2299766[/snapback]​*


yeah, I had found it....now (since I got the new house) I have to look for the discs again, but I have a month, so I should have it...hehehehe.....


You and Lissette (Socios)better be ready for a cold one......


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 15 2004, 01:32 PM
> *You and Lissette (Socios)better be ready for a cold one......
> [snapback]2300171[/snapback]​*


Don't forget about me...I want a cold one too.....LOL. See you guys in Fresno.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Oct 15 2004, 11:22 PM
> *Don't forget about me...I want a cold one too.....LOL.  See you guys in Fresno.
> [snapback]2301629[/snapback]​*


no way are you getting a cold one, WE'RE taking shots........I'll have to bring some Tuaca for this one


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

So where's everyone stayin at???? What clubs/parties are going on????


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 16 2004, 08:08 PM
> *no way are you getting a cold one, WE'RE taking shots........I'll have to bring some Tuaca for this one
> [snapback]2303447[/snapback]​*



:0 :thumbsup: right on john...you said. i have to see this... :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Oct 18 2004, 03:58 PM
> *:0 :thumbsup: right on john...you said.  i have to see this... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2308323[/snapback]​*


I'm a man of my word.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Oct 18 2004, 03:58 PM
> *:0 :thumbsup: right on john...you said.  i have to see this... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2308323[/snapback]​*


watchit by boy,,,remember only one alcoholic per family!!!! And I thought I had to worry about your sister jessica being the one that takes after me!!! And El Toro drinks 12 shots just to get losened up,,,,,,Oh I bad,,,,it was me and EL toro drinking in the car on the way to your wedding,,,,, and drinking after on the way to the reception,,,,,and actually even during your wedding,,,,,ahhh never mind,,,,go head and do it my boy..... but be careful,,, and do not try to keep up with El Toro!!!!!!! Just ask your Aunts in Vallejo!!!!! just kiddin son,,,,,,,,,,, love POPs


----------



## SWATT Vehicle Outfitters (Jul 13, 2004)

Me and some of my boys are making plans to come up saturday night and kickin it in fresno. anybody got any real parties going on ?

I am planing on putting a couple of vehicles in the Sound off competition, and I prolly will drive my caddy up also.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@Oct 18 2004, 07:48 PM
> *watchit by boy,,,remember only one alcoholic per family!!!! And I thought I had to worry about your sister jessica being the one that takes after me!!! And El Toro drinks 12 shots just to get losened up,,,,,,Oh I bad,,,,it was me and EL toro drinking in the car on the way to your wedding,,,,, and drinking after on the way to the reception,,,,,and actually even during your wedding,,,,,ahhh never mind,,,,go head and do it my boy..... but be careful,,, and do not try to keep up with El Toro!!!!!!! Just ask your Aunts in Vallejo!!!!! just kiddin son,,,,,,,,,,, love POPs
> [snapback]2309063[/snapback]​*


No wonder i haven't got my pictures back yet.....lol :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Oct 19 2004, 10:06 AM
> *No wonder i haven't got my pictures back yet.....lol :biggrin:
> [snapback]2310873[/snapback]​*


hehehe......dude, that was crazy, THEY were YOUR aunts, huh????????? you should be checking your mail, they should be there soon......it was a big package........

and ummm, yes Johnnie, WE are taking shots in Fresno........gotta make up for not going to VEGAS, (can't let your pops have all the fun)....hey, I just remember, I left my Raider Flask in his truck on your wedding......... :0


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 19 2004, 12:53 PM
> *hehehe......dude, that was crazy, THEY were YOUR aunts, huh????????? you should be checking your mail, they should be there soon......it was a big package........
> 
> and ummm, yes Johnnie, WE are taking shots in Fresno........gotta make up for not going to VEGAS, (can't let your pops have all the fun)....hey, I just remember, I left my Raider Flask in his truck on your wedding......... :0
> [snapback]2311463[/snapback]​*


I still have it EL TORO!!! It is still in the glove compartment , I will give it to you in Fresno,,,,I liked it so much I Bought one for myself on the way home from the wedding at the raider store in Gilroy..You are going to make it to the show right!!!! you have missed the last 4 shows......We worked on the box chevy tonight in my garage, we are plannimng on taking it to the show to hop it in single pump... They are having a hop at the show I hope???


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@Oct 20 2004, 10:12 PM
> *I still have it EL TORO!!! It is still in the glove compartment , I will give it to you in Fresno,,,,I liked it so much I Bought one for myself on the way home from the wedding at the raider store in Gilroy..You are going to make it to the show right!!!! you have missed the last 4 shows......We worked on the box chevy tonight in my garage, we are plannimng on taking it to the show to hop it in single pump... They are having a hop at the show I hope???
> [snapback]2316176[/snapback]​*


good luck in fresno uso and the hop.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

yeah me n jaime well be up der by sunday morning around 7 or so.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@Oct 20 2004, 11:12 PM
> *I still have it EL TORO!!! It is still in the glove compartment , I will give it to you in Fresno,,,,I liked it so much I Bought one for myself on the way home from the wedding at the raider store in Gilroy..You are going to make it to the show right!!!! you have missed the last 4 shows......We worked on the box chevy tonight in my garage, we are plannimng on taking it to the show to hop it in single pump... They are having a hop at the show I hope???
> [snapback]2316176[/snapback]​*


not sure about the hop.......did you check the flyer???? I'll hit up Larry.....I hear the chevy is coming out nice.....can't wait......did Dave tell you I might have a surprise for next year??? :0 :0 :0 :0 ....I already called a couple of shops and they are more than happy to start work asap......but we'll see......maybe for Frisco or a little sooner next year.....might have to park it next to your Lincoln at the shows.....  .....I'll see you in Fresno and Johnnie is gonna be pretty tipsy so make sure he brings a sleeping bag cuz so he can just fall asleep where he's at...hehehe....


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Hey Jess so where is everyone staying? I just found out last night that Hell's Belle will be there for it's final showing. I think my sister and her friend Griselda might tag along too.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

looks like I'm staying at La Quinta with the rest of Low Conspiracy and there is a restaurant right next to it, and yes, you guessed it...it's called El Torito...sometimes they do stuff on saturday nights.......there is club Rio which I heard was pretty good and I'm trying to get the hook up at Bunz........sooooooooooo yeah, it's up for an interesting night on the 13th......


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

This should be fun.....even before the show! I can't wait.


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

hope to see everyone there ...... LUXURIOUS CC. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SHARKN87_@Oct 21 2004, 08:19 PM
> *hope to see everyone there ...... LUXURIOUS CC.  WILL BE IN THE HOUSE .... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2318358[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey Toro... did you get my PM...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

yeah I got it..................wooooooooooooooot woooooooooooooooot... let's see who else is going.....this should be a bad ass show......and no, I'm not doing belly flops in the pool from the 2nd floor............................













maybe the 3rd floor...................heheheheheh


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

:0


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 22 2004, 11:03 AM
> *yeah I got it..................wooooooooooooooot woooooooooooooooot... let's see who else is going.....this should be a bad ass show......and no, I'm not doing belly flops in the pool from the 2nd floor............................
> maybe the 3rd floor...................heheheheheh
> [snapback]2319424[/snapback]​*


I think David said you guys were gonna split a room. See whats up. I got the rooms through SocioS. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Oct 22 2004, 02:54 PM
> *I think David said you guys were gonna split a room.  See whats up.  I got the rooms through SocioS.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2320170[/snapback]​*


yeah, that's what he said, so I guess one of yours is ours.......make sure to save it for me.........


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 22 2004, 04:05 PM
> *yeah, that's what he said, so I guess one of yours is ours.......make sure to save it for me.........
> [snapback]2320452[/snapback]​*


How much for the rooms at LaQuinta? Phone #??


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

NO L.G SHOW FOR THE UCE FAMILYS END TILL HE CAME CORRECT WITH HIS PROMISES DON'T BE FAKE WITH THE PEOPLE WHO PUT MONEY IN YOUR POCKET. :thumbsdown:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Oct 2 2004, 07:50 PM
> *:thumbsup:  Impalas is there every year   This was my fist official show (with the car) a few years ago, it's a good one  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2262841[/snapback]​*



Good Luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Oct 23 2004, 06:45 AM
> *NO L.G SHOW FOR THE UCE FAMILYS END TILL HE CAME CORRECT WITH HIS PROMISES DON'T BE FAKE WITH THE PEOPLE WHO PUT MONEY IN YOUR POCKET. :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2321155[/snapback]​*


sorry to hear that kita..... its always a good show when you and your club are representing...


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WILL BE REPRESENTING THE CITY OF FRESNO


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Oct 22 2004, 01:54 PM
> *I think David said you guys were gonna split a room.  See whats up.  I got the rooms through SocioS.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2320170[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: ...... :wave:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Oct 25 2004, 02:55 PM
> *EASTSIDE CAR CLUB WILL BE REPRESENTING THE CITY OF FRESNO
> [snapback]2326805[/snapback]​*


You guys have some really nice rides! :biggrin: Congrats on getting that drop 63 in your club. That car is too nice to be without a club.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Oct 25 2004, 05:59 PM
> *You guys have some really nice rides! :biggrin:    Congrats on getting that drop 63 in your club.  That car is too nice to be without a club.
> [snapback]2327338[/snapback]​*


you are talking about the gold one huh?????? nice ride......


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 26 2004, 10:40 AM
> *you are talking about the gold one huh?????? nice ride......
> [snapback]2329526[/snapback]​*


This shit is clean. Man I love 63's.


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Anybody with room info for La Quinta, PM me cuz Luxurious Car Club needs soem rooms :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Oct 26 2004, 03:25 PM
> *Anybody with room info for La Quinta, PM me cuz Luxurious Car Club needs soem rooms  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2330404[/snapback]​*


hit up Galaxie67xl, she's got the info homie


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

Days Inn located off of Jensen & 99 
(559) 237-6644

The Radisson - 2233 Ventura St.
(559) 268-1000

La Quinta - 2926 Tulare St.
(559) 442-1110

These 3 are pretty close to the fairgrounds for anyone who still needs a room. And as far as the clubs........... Rio, On The Rocks, Buns, and my favorite, the strip club......GOLDDIGGERS! :biggrin:


----------



## SWATT Vehicle Outfitters (Jul 13, 2004)

I have some Pre Registration forms at the SWATT shop, if anyone is in need of them. I am sure they must be turned in by Nov. 1, 2004


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Oct 23 2004, 06:45 AM
> *NO L.G SHOW FOR THE UCE FAMILYS END TILL HE CAME CORRECT WITH HIS PROMISES DON'T BE FAKE WITH THE PEOPLE WHO PUT MONEY IN YOUR POCKET. :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2321155[/snapback]​*


hey whats up kita i was looking forward to see uce put it down in the no i will see you guys at the turkey drive.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWATT Vehicle Outfitters_@Oct 26 2004, 09:05 PM
> *I have some Pre Registration forms at the SWATT shop, if anyone is in need of them.  I am sure they must be turned in by Nov. 1, 2004
> [snapback]2331722[/snapback]​*


you going top dogg?? I thought you didn't support L.G. shows??


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

well, hope to see all of you there in 2 1/2 weeks..........


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Oct 26 2004, 08:57 PM
> *hey whats up kita i was looking forward to see uce put it down in the no i will see you guys at the turkey drive.
> [snapback]2331900[/snapback]​*


RIGHT ON! BILLJACK THE TURKEY DRIVE HAS BEEN CANCELL TO NOV6 SAME SPOT TIME AND THANK FOR THE SUPPORTING WE GOT TAKE OF THE NEEDIES UCE!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

hey gente, got a private LIL party in the works, check your pm's


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

wheres my pm toro, see how you are!!!!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 27 2004, 02:40 PM
> *hey gente, got a private LIL party in the works, check your pm's
> [snapback]2334146[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWATT Vehicle Outfitters (Jul 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Oct 26 2004, 10:05 PM
> *you going top dogg?? I thought you didn't support L.G. shows??
> [snapback]2332183[/snapback]​*



If you must know, this show is more about business then pleasure for me.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWATT Vehicle Outfitters_@Oct 28 2004, 03:26 AM
> *If you must know, this show is more about business then pleasure for me.
> [snapback]2336026[/snapback]​*


damn, since it's all business, I guess we're not getting any girls to pose on your van???????? It's always pleasure homie.....hehehehe, especially at a car show, c'mon Top Dogg, you know that....hehehehehe


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flip11_@Oct 27 2004, 05:50 PM
> *wheres my pm toro, see how you are!!!!
> [snapback]2334857[/snapback]​*


check your pm Flip, and Jessica said hello..... :0


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 27 2004, 01:40 PM
> *hey gente, got a private LIL party in the works, check your pm's
> [snapback]2334146[/snapback]​*



VIP right here..... :biggrin: .... :0 ....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Oct 28 2004, 10:45 AM
> *VIP right here..... :biggrin: .... :0 ....
> [snapback]2336711[/snapback]​*


you got that right


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWATT Vehicle Outfitters_@Oct 28 2004, 03:26 AM
> *If you must know, this show is more about business then pleasure for me.
> [snapback]2336026[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Oct 28 2004, 10:45 AM
> *VIP right here..... :biggrin: .... :0 ....
> [snapback]2336711[/snapback]​*



Big shout out to galaxie67xl for hookin up the rooms- much appeciated- and thanks to Big Jess for the party invite- see everyone there - btw I got my beer bong ready - who wants some???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

:0 



> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Oct 29 2004, 03:21 PM
> *Big shout out to galaxie67xl for hookin up the rooms- much appeciated- and thanks to Big Jess for the party invite- see everyone there - btw I got my beer bong ready - who wants some???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2341598[/snapback]​*


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWATT Vehicle Outfitters_@Oct 28 2004, 03:26 AM
> *If you must know, this show is more about business then pleasure for me.
> [snapback]2336026[/snapback]​*



Hey whats up top dog!!! hows the business doing? Last I seen you was at the streetlow show in frisco!!


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

two weeks i'm ready to party!!!!! should i bring a sleeping bag in case i dont make it out or there toro!!!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flip11_@Oct 30 2004, 02:18 PM
> *two weeks i'm ready to party!!!!! should i bring a sleeping bag in case i dont make it out or there  toro!!!!!
> [snapback]2343585[/snapback]​*


yup, yup, just around the corner,

you actually think you are gonna sleep???? c'mon Flip.....just pretend it's Chico....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Larry called me on Friday and told me that Too $hort has requested to perform for an hour, not just the top 3 or 4 songs an artist has, but he's gonna rap for over an hour, hmmmmmm, can you guys and girls guess what he'll be rapping about.....

I think I'm gonna have to close the booth early.............


also for those Proper Dos fans, they will be singing songs from their new album that will be released soon............


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Oct 29 2004, 03:21 PM
> *Big shout out to galaxie67xl for hookin up the rooms- much appeciated- and thanks to Big Jess for the party invite- see everyone there - btw I got my beer bong ready - who wants some???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2341598[/snapback]​*



:ugh: me me me... :biggrin: This is going to be a crazy night. I don't think we are going to need the rooms? :cheesy:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Nov 1 2004, 11:48 AM
> *:ugh: me me me... :biggrin: This is going to be a crazy night.  I don't think we  are going to need the rooms? :cheesy:
> [snapback]2348265[/snapback]​*


it's going to be one hell of a LIL picture if all of us make it.......heheheheh


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

and you better make sure not to be the first one out......cuz that pic is getting posted on here......


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Nov 1 2004, 10:56 AM
> *and you better make sure not to be the first one out......cuz that pic is getting posted on here......
> [snapback]2348293[/snapback]​*



nah...you know what i will be doing  ...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Nov 1 2004, 12:01 PM
> *nah...you know what i will be doing   ...
> [snapback]2348308[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

less than 2 weeks, cant wait!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

heheheheheheh, less than 2 weeks.....


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Nov 2 2004, 10:14 AM
> *heheheheheheh, less than 2 weeks.....
> [snapback]2351622[/snapback]​*



no!!!! 11 more days to GO....woooo wooooo..... :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Nov 2 2004, 11:31 AM
> *no!!!! 11 more days to GO....woooo wooooo..... :biggrin:  :angel:
> [snapback]2351702[/snapback]​*


hehehehe, I see your official "count down" person has arrived

I got a headache from yesterday Lissette, orange crush....omg


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Should be off the hook.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Nov 2 2004, 10:44 AM
> *hehehehe, I see your official "count down" person has arrived
> 
> I got a headache from yesterday Lissette, orange crush....omg
> [snapback]2351759[/snapback]​*



acuerdate de los pobres...  :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

We should be there... I don't think I'm taking the Kutty though! I might just go as a spectator for once! No work setting up!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Nov 2 2004, 12:09 PM
> *acuerdate de los pobres...   :biggrin:
> [snapback]2351928[/snapback]​*


de los pobres, miss full time job and owns her own shop


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 2 2004, 12:12 PM
> *We should be there... I don't think I'm taking the Kutty though!  I might just go as a spectator for once!  No work setting up!
> [snapback]2351957[/snapback]​*


Yeah setting up can be a bitch. :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Yeah I might just go with the Fellas and help Eastbay 68 set up.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Nov 2 2004, 01:44 PM
> *Yeah setting up can be a bitch.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2352339[/snapback]​*


Hey Johnnie, did the rest of the family see the pics????? what did they think, and don't forget to get me that list so I can print some out, ok


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Oct 18 2004, 04:41 PM
> *I'm a man of my word.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2308699[/snapback]​*



Hey Jess remember this qoute...i can't wait for this.... :biggrin: I am so evil hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah.... :angel:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Nov 2 2004, 03:18 PM
> *Hey Jess remember this qoute...i can't wait for this.... :biggrin: I am so evil hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah.... :angel:
> [snapback]2352775[/snapback]​*


I think we will remember that quote....hehehehehe


----------



## bengie (Nov 3, 2004)

might show up with a custom grill.didnt have enough time for the interior  

got a couple free passes to goldiggers. :biggrin:


----------



## SICKNSS (Oct 15, 2004)

i hope nobody hates on SUVs and trucks :machinegun:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:wave:....10 more days...


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Nov 2 2004, 03:18 PM
> *Hey Jess remember this qoute...i can't wait for this.... :biggrin: I am so evil hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah.... :angel:
> [snapback]2352775[/snapback]​*


Ah shit....what did i just get myself into!!!! LOL! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Nov 3 2004, 01:14 PM
> *Ah shit....what did i just get myself into!!!!  LOL!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2356229[/snapback]​*



Don't worry...i have our menu picked out already....it will be great.... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Nov 3 2004, 02:34 PM
> *Don't worry...i have our menu picked out already....it will be great.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2356319[/snapback]​*


PM me that menu........I wanna know what's in the works


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Nov 3 2004, 01:48 PM
> *PM me that menu........I wanna know what's in the works
> [snapback]2356383[/snapback]​*


It has been sent....what do you think?... :cheesy:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Nov 3 2004, 03:01 PM
> *It has been sent....what do you think?... :cheesy:
> [snapback]2356452[/snapback]​*


I think we are going to get fucked up......heheheheh


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Nov 3 2004, 02:10 PM
> *I think we are going to get fucked up......heheheheh
> [snapback]2356506[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

another quick note....Larry told me the some of the Imperials are making it up from LA, they are going to do their 30th Anniversary display like they did in Vegas....so it will be a treat to see some low lows that some of us only see in pics


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Nov 3 2004, 03:32 PM
> *another quick note....Larry told me the some of the Imperials are making it up from LA, they are going to do their 30th Anniversary display like they did in Vegas....so it will be a treat to see some low lows that some of us only see in pics
> [snapback]2356905[/snapback]​*



That's cool...can't wait to see that!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Nov 3 2004, 03:01 PM
> *It has been sent....what do you think?... :cheesy:
> [snapback]2356452[/snapback]​*


Now you guys are starting to scare me.....LOL!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Nov 3 2004, 10:25 PM
> *Now you guys are starting to scare me.....LOL!
> [snapback]2357916[/snapback]​*


Johnnie, YOU should be scared.......very scared.......mu ahhh ahhha hahhhahahaha


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Nov 4 2004, 10:11 AM
> *Johnnie, YOU should be scared.......very scared.......mu ahhh ahhha hahhhahahaha
> [snapback]2359295[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: omg....its going to be great...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Nov 4 2004, 11:26 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: omg....its going to be great...
> [snapback]2359366[/snapback]​*


hmmm, is this going to be like the first "LIL" party??????? just get ready to smile cuz I'm bringing the cameras......hehehehehehee.......dancing, smoking, drinking, and this will be one hell of a LIL picture to post up.........


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> hmmm, is this going to be like the first "LIL" party??????? just get ready to smile cuz I'm bringing the cameras......hehehehehehee.......dancing, smoking, drinking, and this will be one hell of a LIL picture to post up.........
> [snapback]2359401[/snapback]​[/quote
> 
> :biggrin: ...... :ugh:
> Hey do we have a back up photographer... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> > hmmm, is this going to be like the first "LIL" party??????? just get ready to smile cuz I'm bringing the cameras......hehehehehehee.......dancing, smoking, drinking, and this will be one hell of a LIL picture to post up.........
> > [snapback]2359401[/snapback]​[/quote
> >
> > :biggrin: ...... :ugh:
> ...


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Nov 4 2004, 11:55 AM
> *I have a back up camera...hehehehehehe.....
> 
> don't worry, I tend to take better pictures when I'm buzzed......and yes, I take the cap off the lens......
> [snapback]2359488[/snapback]​*


he sure does take better fotos buzzed.... I have my wedding pictures to prove it....lol. :biggrin:


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

Well one things for sure come Sunday at the show, better make that 2 things ,,,,,,,,, Menudo and Sunglasses will be needed by all who participate in this extravaganza................less than a week away and counting...... OOOHHH I feel sorry for my son,,,,he is in for a rude awakening and a head ache that that no pill will be able to cure the next day... I know I cant wait!!!!!!!


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

damn just found out that i have to work next weekend, but i'm going to get sick on saturday and plant the seed for sunday lol !!!!!!!!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

just booked our rooms at the La Quinta, now i just have to get my car ready! :angry:


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Nov 7 2004, 11:56 PM
> *just booked our rooms at the La Quinta, now i just have to get my car ready! :angry:
> [snapback]2370330[/snapback]​*


Last time we were there Low Creations ,and us Guys from Low Conspiracy,BBQ ed and partied in the parking lot outside our rooms at La Quinta, then el toro , Mr.Travieso ,Manual corballo,and others hung out with us having a good time in the parking lot, until fresno pd showed up as well as fresnos pd helicopter overhead demanding that we all return back into our rooms immediately or we will be asked to leave the Hotel as well....Seee you there eastbay_60


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@Nov 8 2004, 05:53 AM
> *Last time we were there Low Creations ,and us Guys from Low Conspiracy,BBQ ed and partied in the parking lot outside our rooms at La Quinta, then el toro , Mr.Travieso ,Manual corballo,and others hung out with us having a good time in the parking lot, until fresno pd showed up as well as fresnos pd helicopter overhead demanding that we all return back into our rooms immediately or we will be asked to leave the Hotel as well....Seee you there eastbay_60
> [snapback]2370896[/snapback]​*


see, that just goes to show you......hehe, what did you spike your coffee with that day???? it was Monte Carlo, his girl, and two others, plus Jessica, and about 6 other girls, hehehehhehehe


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Nov 7 2004, 11:56 PM
> *just booked our rooms at the La Quinta, now i just have to get my car ready! :angry:
> [snapback]2370330[/snapback]​*


See you there homie. It should be a great turn out. :biggrin:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Can't wait! Can I get a toast to the 1st official LayItLow party


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

more days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

hey heyyyyyyyyy, a little surprise for you guys that get pics at my booth......I will have Tomasa, and Berdie (StreetLow Mag cover girls) at the booth...sooooooooooooooooooooo......make sure to stop by...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Nov 8 2004, 06:05 PM
> *hey heyyyyyyyyy, a little surprise for you guys that get pics at my booth......I will have Tomasa, and Berdie (StreetLow Mag cover girls) at the booth...sooooooooooooooooooooo......make sure to stop by...
> [snapback]2372902[/snapback]​*


TOMASA, DAM...THOSE TITS......GET A GOOD SHOT FOR ME TORO  ILL BE AT THE GOOD GUYS SHOW.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

yeah we are taking a bbq and food so i guess it will be one big party! just hope it dont rain, my car dont have a top! me and top dog are suppost to leave around 4 on saturday, i am hittin up the low vintage toy drive before we head down there.



> _Originally posted by slamn78_@Nov 8 2004, 05:53 AM
> *Last time we were there Low Creations ,and us Guys from Low Conspiracy,BBQ ed and partied in the parking lot outside our rooms at La Quinta, then el toro , Mr.Travieso ,Manual corballo,and others hung out with us having a good time in the parking lot, until fresno pd showed up as well as fresnos pd helicopter overhead demanding that we all return back into our rooms immediately or we will be asked to leave the Hotel as well....Seee you there eastbay_60
> [snapback]2370896[/snapback]​*


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Nov 8 2004, 08:23 PM
> *yeah we are taking a bbq and food so i guess it will be one big party! just hope it dont rain, my car dont have a top! me and top dog are suppost to leave around 4 on saturday, i am hittin up the low vintage toy drive before we head down there.
> [snapback]2373140[/snapback]​*


can't wait......it's on man


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

hey EastBay 60, make sure to check your pm and get back to me....


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

It's almost here!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Nov 9 2004, 07:59 PM
> *It's almost here!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2377622[/snapback]​*


yup yup, hey where is Lissette, she's the official count down person :0


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Nov 8 2004, 03:03 PM
> *          more days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2372452[/snapback]​*


     .....I'll do it for her. :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

I WANTED TO WISH MY USO'S GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW AND HAVE A SAFE JOURNEY TO AND FROM THE SHOW GODBLESS YOU ALL ONELOVE!


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Nov 7 2004, 10:56 PM
> *just booked our rooms at the La Quinta, now i just have to get my car ready! :angry:
> [snapback]2370330[/snapback]​*



you guys have fun...


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WHATS UP PEOPLE . 
WERE GOING TO THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND.
SAME SPOT SAME PLACE AT THE SHOW HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE.
THIS WILL BE A GOOD SHOW END OF THE YEAR LAST GREAT SHOW.

ILL HAVE FIVE NEW GIRLS AT THE BOOTH HOT LITTLE CHINA'S THIS TIME.
AND AS ALWAYS THE ONE AND ONLY MARTHA MOMMA SITA .
SO STOP BY AND SEE US.
THERE WILL BE A PARTY AT THE BOOTH LIKE ALWAYS . O.G.RIDER STYLE.
LATE. PRAY FOR SUN AND FUN AND ITS ALL GOOD. LATE


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Nov 9 2004, 08:35 PM
> * I WANTED TO WISH MY USO'S GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW AND HAVE A SAFE JOURNEY TO AND FROM THE SHOW GODBLESS YOU ALL ONELOVE!
> [snapback]2377786[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks bigg Uce and the same goes for you on your trip to and from Japan.... I will see you in the Morning Uce,,, What time are we going to San Fran


----------



## devilintheflesh (Nov 6, 2004)

Southside C.C., LoSangles C.C., And Surenio Style C.C. will be in the house deep
winning all the trophies


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Nov 9 2004, 11:13 PM
> *WHATS UP PEOPLE .
> WERE GOING TO THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND.
> SAME SPOT SAME PLACE AT THE SHOW HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE.
> ...



We will see you there Tony, and props on the last 3 O.g.Rider dvds, they are off the hook,, you the man Tony and Martha is the one and only momma sita , and a gorgeous one at that, thanks to Both of you for bringing us O.G Rider....


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@Nov 9 2004, 11:54 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Thanks bigg Uce and the same  goes for you on your trip to and from Japan.... I will see you in the Morning Uce,,, What time are we going to San Fran
> [snapback]2378734[/snapback]​*


i came by your crib and ring the bell but no answer so knew you were getting some rest at 4:00 P.M. uce is that kool thanx uce


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by devilintheflesh_@Nov 10 2004, 12:17 AM
> *Southside C.C.,  LoSangles C.C., And Surenio Style C.C. will be in the house deep
> winning all the trophies
> [snapback]2378759[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:  :dunno:


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Nov 10 2004, 03:01 AM
> *i came by your crib and ring the bell but no answer so knew you were getting some rest at 4:00 P.M. uce is that kool thanx uce
> [snapback]2379083[/snapback]​*



You now me uce,,actually I left with suzannes cousin Tom at 1:45 to the ( Indian creek) if you know what I mean ........Bad choice actually,,should have stayed home,,,, Maybe we should leave for frisco a little bit earlier...


----------



## cyberloco (Aug 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACK BUMPER MAN_@Oct 13 2004, 09:04 PM
> *WHAT NO CAR HOP?
> [snapback]2294233[/snapback]​*



Did you find out about the hop? Anyone know more on this??? :uh:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Nov 9 2004, 08:39 PM
> *you guys have fun...
> [snapback]2377800[/snapback]​*


I'l see if there's a "Lakers Hunny" walking around and get a pic for you Grandpa...



Pouty Face Road Crew for life....y que...... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by devilintheflesh_@Nov 10 2004, 01:17 AM
> *Southside C.C.,  LoSangles C.C., And Surenio Style C.C. will be in the house deep
> winning all the trophies
> [snapback]2378759[/snapback]​*


from what I know, they aren't coming....I think the only LA club is Imperials..... and I think the purple 64 from Fresno that belongs to Los Angeles car club is showing.....he's always there, and always nice to see the car.........this is the purple one that came out on WWE a few years ago, I think one of the first lowriders on the show.......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Nov 9 2004, 11:13 PM
> *WHATS UP PEOPLE .
> WERE GOING TO THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND.
> SAME SPOT SAME PLACE AT THE SHOW HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE.
> ...


hey Tony, see you this weekend, what's up on saturday, I'm having a party on sat in Fresno.. .let me know what you guys and girls are doing.......you should still have my cell, hit me up


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by devilintheflesh_@Nov 10 2004, 01:17 AM
> *Southside C.C.,  LoSangles C.C., And Surenio Style C.C. will be in the house deep
> winning all the trophies
> [snapback]2378759[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Nov 9 2004, 07:01 PM
> *yup yup, hey where is Lissette, she's the official count down person :0
> [snapback]2377632[/snapback]​*


Hey...hey...hey...are we ready...    more days.........


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 10 2004, 10:34 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2380365[/snapback]​*


AVATAR LOOKIN GOOD UCE!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Nov 10 2004, 11:08 AM
> *from what I know, they aren't coming....I think the only LA club is Imperials..... and I think the purple 64 from Fresno that belongs to Los Angeles car club is showing.....he's always there, and always nice to see the car.........this is the purple one that came out on WWE a few years ago, I think one of the first lowriders on the show.......
> [snapback]2380287[/snapback]​*


oops., almost forgot, Premier is suppossed to be in the house toooooooo :cheesy:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Nov 10 2004, 12:30 PM
> *Hey...hey...hey...are we ready...      more days.........
> [snapback]2380562[/snapback]​*


the question is are YOU ready...... :0


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Nov 10 2004, 11:34 AM
> *the question is are YOU ready...... :0
> [snapback]2380571[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 ....  ...you will be surprised... :angel: 

hey john you are still attending right... :dunno:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Nov 10 2004, 12:40 PM
> *:0  :0  :0 ....  ...you will be surprised... :angel:
> 
> hey john you are still attending right... :dunno:
> [snapback]2380589[/snapback]​*


I don't know, over confidence can be a sign of being scared, hehehehehehe, 


yes Johnnie is going to be there.......he better be ready too.......





why do I think I'm gonna make it late to the show on Sunday???? :dunno:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Nov 10 2004, 12:40 PM
> *:0  :0  :0 ....  ...you will be surprised... :angel:
> 
> hey john you are still attending right... :dunno:
> [snapback]2380589[/snapback]​*


No doubt homegirl!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Nov 9 2004, 11:13 PM
> *WHATS UP PEOPLE .
> WERE GOING TO THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND.
> SAME SPOT SAME PLACE AT THE SHOW HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Nov 10 2004, 03:01 AM
> *i came by your crib and ring the bell but no answer so knew you were getting some rest at 4:00 P.M. uce is that kool thanx uce
> [snapback]2379083[/snapback]​*


Have a good time in the far east. Be safe UCE! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

This should be a real big show


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Nov 10 2004, 10:40 PM
> *Have a good time in the far east.  Be safe UCE! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2383365[/snapback]​*


THANK JOHNNY


----------



## SICKNSS (Oct 15, 2004)

Im going to the show and hope nobody hates on us......SICKNESS...
this is y ride... EL BLUE DIABLO.... :machinegun: [attachmentid=60102]


----------



## SICKNSS (Oct 15, 2004)

THIS IS THE INSIDE


----------



## SICKNSS (Oct 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=60113]THIS IS THE INSIDE


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by devilintheflesh_@Nov 9 2004, 11:17 PM
> *Southside C.C.,  LoSangles C.C., And Surenio Style C.C. will be in the house deep
> winning all the trophies
> [snapback]2378759[/snapback]​*


:uh: .....do we need a repeat of SuperShow '03 and SF '04 drama?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

just a few more days, and all my equipment (camera, printer, frames, ink, tables, chairs, banners, magazines, beer, blunts) are all ready to go


----------



## DEVILSNITE89 (Jun 20, 2003)

WHAT TIME ARE SOME OF THE EAST BAY AND SAN JOSE CLUBS LEAVING ON SATURDAY TO GO TO THE SHOW.....WE GOT 4 CARS GOING AND I WOULDNT MIND A GOOD CARAVAN....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SICKNSS_@Nov 11 2004, 02:02 AM
> *Im going to the show and  hope nobody hates on us......SICKNESS...
> this is y ride...  EL  BLUE DIABLO.... :machinegun: [attachmentid=60102]
> [snapback]2383681[/snapback]​*


I think that's kind of a stupid remark, no one hates....if you are there to show, then good luck.......but don't try to attract attention with those words....you got a clean truck, I actually like it.....but don't try to start something on here, we are all there for the show and hopefully it's a good one so from one rider to another...see you at the show and good luck, I'm sure you'll do ok...........




sorry guys not hating, but come on, words like that just don't go in my book.....we are all one family and all are welcome.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEVILSNITE89_@Nov 11 2004, 05:50 PM
> *WHAT TIME ARE SOME OF THE EAST BAY AND SAN JOSE CLUBS LEAVING ON SATURDAY TO GO TO THE SHOW.....WE GOT 4 CARS GOING AND I WOULDNT MIND A GOOD CARAVAN....
> [snapback]2386362[/snapback]​*


now that's a good idea....would be a hell of a pic to


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i am leaving around 4 pm, yeah its late but i am going to the low vintage toy drive in the morning. one of my boys from a different club is leaving saturday morning, let me know what time you guys are rollin out there and i will tell him, if thats cool. we were suppost to roll down together but he is trying to get indoors, but he is also staying at the same hotel. so yeah me and top dog are leaving fremont at 4 incase anyone else wants to roll out late. i just have to decide whos car i am taking, i dont think it would be good to bring ny chop top out in this weather! :angry:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> NO L.G SHOW FOR THE UCE FAMILYS END TILL HE CAME CORRECT WITH HIS PROMISES DON'T BE FAKE WITH THE PEOPLE WHO PUT MONEY IN YOUR POCKET.
> 
> FUCK L.G. :twak:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Oct 23 2004, 06:45 AM
> *NO L.G SHOW FOR THE UCE FAMILYS END TILL HE CAME CORRECT WITH HIS PROMISES DON'T BE FAKE WITH THE PEOPLE WHO PUT MONEY IN YOUR POCKET. :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2321155[/snapback]​*



NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!  . GLAD TO SEE THERE'S STILL SOME TRUE RIDERS WITH THEIR EYES OPEN............


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> > NO L.G SHOW FOR THE UCE FAMILYS END TILL HE CAME CORRECT WITH HIS PROMISES DON'T BE FAKE WITH THE PEOPLE WHO PUT MONEY IN YOUR POCKET.
> >
> > FUCK L.G. :twak:
> > [snapback]2387088[/snapback]​
> ...


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Nov 11 2004, 06:29 PM
> *i am leaving around 4 pm, yeah its late but i am going to the low vintage toy drive in the morning. one of my boys from a different club is leaving saturday morning, let me know what time you guys are rollin out there and i will tell him, if thats cool. we were suppost to roll down together but he is trying to get indoors, but he is also staying at the same hotel.  so yeah me and top dog are leaving fremont at 4 incase anyone else wants to roll out late. i just have to decide whos car i am taking, i dont think it would be good to bring ny chop top out in this weather! :angry:
> [snapback]2386670[/snapback]​*


we will be leaving at 5:00 am at the wal-mart on monteray rd. off of blossom hill rd..... let us know if hes going to ride with us so we could wait ...


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 11 2004, 09:42 PM
> *NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!  . GLAD TO SEE THERE'S STILL SOME TRUE RIDERS WITH THEIR EYES OPEN............
> [snapback]2387332[/snapback]​*


Larry don't give a shit...about nobody but HIMSELF! The only reason he is having a show in November....is to put some $$$ in his pocket for Xmas :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I hope everybody has a safe trip down there. :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cyberloco_@Nov 10 2004, 09:41 AM
> *Did you find out about the hop? Anyone know more on this??? :uh:
> [snapback]2380047[/snapback]​*



There won't be a hop...Hoppers have wised up and learned that all they do is get cheated at LG shows. 
 :angry: :guns:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Nov 11 2004, 11:07 PM
> *There won't be a hop...Hoppers have wised up and learned that all they do is get cheated at LG shows.
> :angry:  :guns:
> [snapback]2387606[/snapback]​*


That is no bullshit larry always fuck the hoppers he feels he dont need them 2 have a show shit thats the best part of a show......and bitchs :twak:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BACK BUMPER MAN_@Oct 13 2004, 08:04 PM
> *WHAT NO CAR HOP?
> [snapback]2294233[/snapback]​*




LARRY BURNT TO MANY BRIDGES WITH THE HOPPERS & CAR DANCERS,SO EVEN IF HE WANTED A HOP, THERE WOULDN'T BE ONE CAUSE THEY WON'T GO..... :0


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Larry is a selfish PRICK.
Alot of you ridas need to open your eyes and see whats really going on and that no one is hating,just telling the truth.
Why dose Larry PAY for cars to come to his shows,then lets them compete and take home trophys??
I can list alot more,but its like talking to a brick wall with some of you.

Bottom line,FUCK Larry and his shows he aint getting none of my$$$$ or any of my Homies cash.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 12 2004, 09:06 AM
> *Larry is a selfish PRICK.
> Alot of you ridas need to open your eyes and see whats really going on and that no one is hating,just telling the truth.
> Why dose Larry PAY for cars to come to his shows,then lets them compete and take home trophys??
> ...


THATS SOME BULLSHIT!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

LG IS BI........................ICTH....MONEY HUNGY HOE..1 SHOW WAS GOOD FOR ME. (WOODLAND) + I GOT KICK OUT, FOR HOPPING MY BAGS :biggrin: HE FUCK ALOT OF PEOPLE. I WONDER WHY PEOPLE WOULD STILL GO TO HIS SHOWS AFTER HE FUCK ALOT OF PEOPLE. :guns: OPEN YOUR EYES RAZA, LOOK WHAT HES DOING.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

ok guys, well, back to us having a good time, those that got pm'ed, make sure to hit me up.......my cell is 831/419-2191.....we are all going to caravan from La Quinta to the "festivities"..........and well, I just got a call, if you guys want strippers at the party, we can take a head count at the hotel and see how many guys want that and we can arrange it..yes, even at a moments, notice....sooooooooooooooooooo.......I expect to either get calls or see all you guys and girls at La Quinta tomorrow about 4 or 5pm..............


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Nov 12 2004, 10:03 AM
> *ok guys, well, back to us having a good time, those that got pm'ed, make sure to hit me up.......my cell is 831/419-2191.....we are all going to caravan from La Quinta to the "festivities"..........and well, I just got a call, if you guys want strippers at the party, we can take a head count at the hotel and see how many guys want that and we can arrange it..yes, even at a moments, notice....sooooooooooooooooooo.......I expect to either get calls or see all you guys and girls at La Quinta tomorrow about 4 or 5pm..............
> [snapback]2388677[/snapback]​*



Sounds good to me.... :biggrin:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Nov 12 2004, 11:03 AM
> *ok guys, well, back to us having a good time, those that got pm'ed, make sure to hit me up.......my cell is 831/419-2191.....we are all going to caravan from La Quinta to the "festivities"..........and well, I just got a call, if you guys want strippers at the party, we can take a head count at the hotel and see how many guys want that and we can arrange it..yes, even at a moments, notice....sooooooooooooooooooo.......I expect to either get calls or see all you guys and girls at La Quinta tomorrow about 4 or 5pm..............
> [snapback]2388677[/snapback]​*


Oh Yah.....count me in on that head count :biggrin: Can't wait...this is gonna be crazy :0 1 more day :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Nov 12 2004, 11:03 AM
> *ok guys, well, back to us having a good time, those that got pm'ed, make sure to hit me up.......my cell is 831/419-2191.....we are all going to caravan from La Quinta to the "festivities"..........and well, I just got a call, if you guys want strippers at the party, we can take a head count at the hotel and see how many guys want that and we can arrange it..yes, even at a moments, notice....sooooooooooooooooooo.......I expect to either get calls or see all you guys and girls at La Quinta tomorrow about 4 or 5pm..............
> [snapback]2388677[/snapback]​*


you know we are right.Alot of people are just stuck swanging on Larrys NUTTS that they cant see whats really going on.
Alot of you guys will learn the hard way.
And just a FYI,if you guys have noticed,its not a bunch of nobodys tat feel this way,its guys that have been in the game for a while now.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

LARRYS A JOKE...


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 12 2004, 08:28 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]2388395[/snapback]​*


That tells it all, Larry the monkey face dog :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ride n low (Oct 28, 2004)

It's funny how you got all these guy's talking shit.I show at all of LG show's here in nor cal.I here people bitch at all show especialy at Low Rider show's.If you really want to cry go Individuals in Fresno you have to be from there to place anything.I here all this shit about LG fuckit just dont attend any of his show's.Two or three nobodys aint gonna hurt the show.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 12 2004, 01:23 PM
> *you know we are right.Alot of people are just stuck swanging on Larrys NUTTS that they cant see whats really going on.
> Alot of you guys will learn the hard way.
> And just a FYI,if you guys have noticed,its not a bunch of nobodys tat feel this way,its guys that have been in the game for a while now.
> [snapback]2389227[/snapback]​*


hmmmm, I guess you are directing this to me..........first of all, I go to shows to have fun.....second of all, I'm cool with boths sides of this suppossed line that was drawn.........Larry, Paulie, Kita, all of those people, are my friends. From the beginning I talked to most of them and I was not going to get caught up in this.....I'm here for the fun, and all understood that......I take part or at least try to take part in every event that happens in this area and all over Cali......nothing official was drawn up, nothing concrete was written, nothing here is formal.....I have not been approached to take part of a suppossed boycott that had taken place, and yet, this will be my first show to attend of Larry's since the middle of summer.......this topic wasn't to shit on anyone's parade it was put together for all of us to get together and make the best out of what some of you say is a bad situation....now if you guys really have a problem, I suggest talking to the man himself...not on here, voice your opinion but hey, start another topic......we're here to have fun and, like I said, in my part, Kita, Paulie, they know it's business for me too......I don't have a shop, I don't own a store, I set up a booth when and where I can.....and no, I'm not money hungry, the pics I do are only for the owners of the vehicles, I don't go and make 50 copies and sell them everywhere...I make mine to cover my expenses and keep this lifestyle and sport in my blood......I just think it's funny when a "new member" comes up here and starts talking shit...stand up and make a differance but do it right.......I could get into it about rules and other bullshit but I choose not to.....I think I have met pretty much everyone on here......some of you I even consider closer than my own family....some of you came to my wedding, have stayed at my house, have come to my famliy birthday's, have shared the holidays together, shit, have even been there when I lost both my parents....now that is close....that is what this sport brings, this lifestyle that we all hold close to our hearts......so if something IS thrown my way, make sure the facts are there and it is said to me not on here but to me.......I'm sorry people, I just had to voice my opinion like everyone else....


----------



## ride n low (Oct 28, 2004)

I agree with you but these people who talk shit just fuck's the show up for other people new people who here all this shit then they decide not to come out because of all the shit talk.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ride n low_@Nov 12 2004, 02:48 PM
> *It's funny how you got all these guy's talking shit.I show at all of LG show's here in nor cal.I here people bitch at all show especialy at Low Rider show's.If you really want to cry go Individuals in Fresno you have to be from there to place anything.I here all this shit about LG fuckit just dont attend any of his show's.Two or three nobodys aint gonna hurt the show.
> [snapback]2389569[/snapback]​*


Its NOT 2-or 3 nobodys SLAPNUTTS,it people who are deep in this game and have been doing this for years.
learn who you are talking about.


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 12 2004, 02:17 PM
> *Its NOT 2-or 3 nobodys SLAPNUTTS,it people who are deep in this game and have been doing this for years.
> learn who you are talking about.
> [snapback]2389734[/snapback]​*


Shit I maybe a newbie on layitlow but, I was on the other side when Moses parted the red sea ....Toro2 no1 is telling u 2 boycott, go have fun shit LG haves fucked us 4 years, now its our turn...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ride n low_@Nov 12 2004, 02:00 PM
> *I agree with you  but these people who talk shit just fuck's the show up for other people new people who here all this shit then they decide not to come out because of all the shit talk.
> [snapback]2389635[/snapback]​*



LOOK HERE!!!!!! THE THINGS I WRITE IS NOT SHIT TALKING, IT'S ONLY THE TRUTH. I KNOW THIS CAUSE, I TRULEY LIVE THIS LIFESTYLE AND SEEN THE SHIT WE TALK ABOUT. AS FOR BEING A NOBODY I THINK NOT,IF YOU THINK "KITA & I" ARE NOBODYS,JUST ASK ANYBODY IN THE GAME(IF YOU REALLY KNOW ANY REAL RIDERS) AND THEY WILL TELL WHO WE ARE!!!!!!!!PAULY


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

YA, WHATEVER THEY SAID : :angry:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

LARRY GETS THE STICK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

FUCK IT........THERE ARE BULLFROGS OVER THER ANYWAYS... :angry: FAKE AS HOMEBOYS


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 12 2004, 03:45 PM
> *LOOK HERE!!!!!! THE THINGS I WRITE IS NOT SHIT TALKING, IT'S ONLY THE TRUTH. I KNOW THIS CAUSE, I TRULEY LIVE THIS LIFESTYLE AND SEEN THE SHIT WE TALK ABOUT. AS FOR BEING A NOBODY I THINK NOT,IF YOU THINK "KITA & I" ARE NOBODYS,JUST ASK ANYBODY IN THE GAME(IF YOU REALLY KNOW ANY REAL RIDERS) AND THEY WILL TELL WHO WE ARE!!!!!!!!PAULY
> [snapback]2389883[/snapback]​*


Pauly, did you get a hold of Rod P????????


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I'll see you on sunday


----------



## SWATT Vehicle Outfitters (Jul 13, 2004)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm well let me get in my little side of my story. I myself have stayed away from the LG shows for the last 2 years, and there is one reason why I am going to this show now .... BUSINESS. I have one or maybe 2 vehicles that are going to compete in the Soundoff SPL competion, and I also have set up my homeboy to perform in the show. 

As much as I love lowridin, when I go to shows it is to go check out cars and women. I dont have a show car, so I aint worried about winnig no money or a trophy, and I aint worried about getting fucked outta something. 

Right now I want to get the quality of my shops work out in the game so people can see how hard our shit is, or see what I can do to make our shit even better. 

As far as my homeboy performing, he has a real cool style of rap all about women and partying, not about gangs, guns, drugs, bitches, hoes and how many muthafucka's he has killed in the studio. He has had some auditions with record lables and I even have my car in one of his videos. So I need to get him out in the spotlight to get him seen and have people want to buy his shit. 

So I dont have time to be worried about who is fuckin who, and who did what, I am in the game of lowriding cause I love the cars and the lifestyle, but I am also in this show for the come up.

I respect lowriders such as Pauly, Kita, Toro and a few others, cause when I first got into lowridin, they didnt even have knockoff spokes to put on cars, all they had was fentons, rockets and cragars. So if anybody wanna check to see how long I been in and out the game, check that shit out.

To me there is more to a show then showing your car, it is like Toro said, it is about building friendships and more with the people who are into lowriding for the LOVE OF LOWRIDIN, not just for the Trophy count.

If Larry has fucked some people over in the past ( which I trust the word of Pauly, Kita, etc: ) then of course that is fucked up for us lowriders, but understand that some of us may be trying to get something more out of this show then just a Trophy.  

Just cause you may think the world is flat, doesnt mean that everyone else around you will.

Sorry for the long post


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWATT Vehicle Outfitters_@Nov 13 2004, 05:24 AM
> *Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm well let me get in my little side of my story. I myself have stayed away from the LG shows for the last 2 years, and there is one reason why I am going to this show now .... BUSINESS.  I have one or maybe 2 vehicles that are going to compete in the Soundoff SPL competion, and I also have set up my homeboy to perform in the show.
> 
> As much as I love lowridin, when I go to shows it is to go check out cars and women. I dont have a show car, so I aint worried about winnig no money or a trophy, and I aint worried about getting fucked outta something.
> ...




WHAT UP TOPP DOG, I UNDERSTAND YOUR & TORO2 REASONS,IT'S ABOUT THE DOLLAR DOLLAR BILL & FRIENDSHIP. AND I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH IT. THIS IS ABOUT LARRY, WHERE HE PROMOTES ONE THING AND CHANGES UP AFTER HE 'S GOT ALL OF US THERE!! ALOT HAS TO DO ABOUT MONEY,NOT A STUPID TROPHY. AS MOST OF YOU KNOW I'M RETIRED FROM SHOWING,I'M JUST TRYING TO MAKE SHIT BETTER FOR THE NEXT GENERATION,HAVING THEM KEEP THIER EYES OPEN TO PROMOTERS LIKE THIS, I HAVE NO HATERED FOR LARRY,JUST THE WAY HE DOES BUSINESS !!!!!!! WHEN HE FIRST STARTED PROMOTING CARSHOWS AFTER HE LEFT LRM,HE CAME TO ME AND ASKED IF I WOULD HELP PUT THE WORD OUT AND I DID TO HELP AN FRIEND OUT. BUT WHEN HE STARTED GET CROOKED,I STRONGLY DISAGREED! TO TELL THE TRUTH HE DID NOTHING TO ME PERSONALY.LIKE I SAID , I'M JUST TRYING TO MAKE IT BETTER FOR THE NEXT GENERATION BEFORE I LEAVE.........PAULY :thumbsup:

P.S. I GOT MAD LOVE FOR YOU & BIG JESS


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 13 2004, 12:15 PM
> *WHAT UP TOPP DOG, I UNDERSTAND YOUR & TORO2 REASONS,IT'S ABOUT THE DOLLAR DOLLAR BILL & FRIENDSHIP.  AND I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH IT. THIS IS ABOUT LARRY, WHERE HE PROMOTES ONE THING AND CHANGES UP AFTER HE 'S GOT ALL OF US THERE!! ALOT HAS TO DO ABOUT MONEY,NOT A STUPID TROPHY. AS MOST OF YOU KNOW I'M RETIRED FROM SHOWING,I'M JUST TRYING TO MAKE SHIT BETTER FOR THE NEXT GENERATION,HAVING THEM KEEP THIER EYES OPEN TO PROMOTERS LIKE THIS, I HAVE NO HATERED FOR LARRY,JUST THE WAY HE DOES BUSINESS !!!!!!! WHEN HE FIRST STARTED PROMOTING CARSHOWS AFTER HE LEFT LRM,HE CAME TO ME AND ASKED IF I WOULD HELP PUT THE WORD OUT AND I DID TO HELP AN FRIEND OUT. BUT WHEN HE STARTED GET CROOKED,I STRONGLY DISAGREED! TO TELL THE TRUTH HE DID NOTHING TO ME PERSONALY.LIKE I SAID , I'M JUST TRYING TO MAKE IT BETTER FOR THE NEXT GENERATION BEFORE I LEAVE.........PAULY :thumbsup:
> 
> P.S. I GOT MAD LOVE FOR YOU & BIG JESS
> [snapback]2391953[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWATT Vehicle Outfitters (Jul 13, 2004)

> *WHAT UP TOPP DOG, I UNDERSTAND YOUR & TORO2 REASONS,IT'S ABOUT THE DOLLAR DOLLAR BILL & FRIENDSHIP. AND I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH IT. THIS IS ABOUT LARRY, WHERE HE PROMOTES ONE THING AND CHANGES UP AFTER HE 'S GOT ALL OF US THERE!! ALOT HAS TO DO ABOUT MONEY,NOT A STUPID TROPHY. AS MOST OF YOU KNOW I'M RETIRED FROM SHOWING,I'M JUST TRYING TO MAKE SHIT BETTER FOR THE NEXT GENERATION,HAVING THEM KEEP THIER EYES OPEN TO PROMOTERS LIKE THIS, I HAVE NO HATERED FOR LARRY,JUST THE WAY HE DOES BUSINESS !!!!!!! WHEN HE FIRST STARTED PROMOTING CARSHOWS AFTER HE LEFT LRM,HE CAME TO ME AND ASKED IF I WOULD HELP PUT THE WORD OUT AND I DID TO HELP AN FRIEND OUT. BUT WHEN HE STARTED GET CROOKED,I STRONGLY DISAGREED! TO TELL THE TRUTH HE DID NOTHING TO ME PERSONALY.LIKE I SAID , I'M JUST TRYING TO MAKE IT BETTER FOR THE NEXT GENERATION BEFORE I LEAVE.........PAULY thumbsup.gif
> 
> P.S. I GOT MAD LOVE FOR YOU & BIG JESS wink.gif
> *


Pauly thanks for understanding and realizing where I am coming from, cause I too know exactly what you are talkin about. I have been to a carshow or two and know how shit can go bad and how some things happen that just shouldn't.



You da man Pauly

:thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

Just got in from the set up and everything is looking good. Some good looking rides out there so hopefully it'll be a good day tomorrow.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

POST PICZ


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

i kno LOW VINTAGE BOMBS N BIKES cleaned house n left with all 1st places. dats my boys.


----------



## DodgingBulletz (Sep 22, 2003)

great show I thought, not as big as THEE Individuals show. Great models. I loved the hyna with the santa's helper outfit, she had some bangin tattoo's.


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

ANY PICS FROM THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

thank god they did nto advertise another hop.. I towed my imp all the way to woodland last june july I forget exactly when , they advertised a big ass hop i get there and they tell me sorry no hop bgut we will be having a tug-o-war? WHAT THe FU#$ IS THAT , it would be better if they ditched the prize money gavbe out some hot trophys and didnt charge us so much to park our cars so they can make money off them....................


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

hey TOP DOG did you see some green s-10 on bags hiting on you @ the light by jr's house........?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

just got home, tired as fuck! the show was ok, i took 3rd in 80s full custom! i will try to post pics tomorrow, i have to get ready for work in a couple of hours! :angry:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

HEARD THE SHOW WAS WEAK, FOR THE DRIVE...


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DodgingBulletz_@Nov 14 2004, 08:46 PM
> *great show I thought, not as big as THEE Individuals show.  Great models.  I loved the hyna with the santa's helper outfit, she had some bangin tattoo's.
> [snapback]2402641[/snapback]​*



are u crazy. Thats thug ugly. she got a nice ass body but shes horrible looking. i wouldnt fuck her with your dick. plus she smells


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Nov 15 2004, 07:17 AM
> *HEARD THE SHOW WAS WEAK, FOR THE DRIVE...
> [snapback]2411809[/snapback]​*



yea it was. i was hope'n to see more females. El toro had the best models tho. i didnt hear of any drama either. well besides too short being late


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

sup guys, well, all I can say, is I HAD FUN!!!!!!!!! Top Dogg....man,you had my boys laughing the entire weekend......they especially remember the gas station...hehehehehe.....it was cool......got to sleep about 5:30 am and then about 45 minutes later someone was pounding my door down (not to mention any names, it was Top Dog) hehehehe, man get some sleep.....hehehehe....well it was cool...not a huge show but it was expected to be a sell out crowd the middle of November either with a chance of rain...but it worked out......


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2004)

Funny how people talk shit about LG, but never said what he did. Psta, 98Shark, Newstyleking. say they got burned, but how? Did your car lose when it should have won? Post the car so we can see it. Or say exactly what happened. I do not know LG, but hear a lot of hard talk with no support. Things will never be perfect or fair, just like in boxing and other sports. nature of the game. You guys are hating that he is making money, then you throw a show and make the money. Anyone can do it. You guys say he doesn't care about us. I don't want Larry to care about me, and I don't care about him. Just to promote a good safe show with many rides, girls and cool people.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 13 2004, 12:15 PM
> *. AS MOST OF YOU KNOW I'M RETIRED FROM SHOWING,I'M JUST TRYING TO MAKE SHIT BETTER FOR THE NEXT GENERATION,HAVING THEM KEEP THIER EYES OPEN TO PROMOTERS LIKE THIS,
> [snapback]2391953[/snapback]​*



Retired from Showing?? Are you over 65?? Or is that another way of saying " I don't have a car"??? Your signature says "Riding is for Kings, Trailers are for Queens" You are retired, so what does that make you?? When you don't ride or trailer?? Put your $$ where your mouth is. Post you car and say exactly what happened at the show. :0


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

DAM FOO DO YOU EVEN KNOW WHO POLY IS ? YOU BETTER DO SOME HOMEWORK BEFORE YOU RUN YOUR MOUTH AND HIS RIDE IS THE LINCOLN ON HIS AVI THAT SHIT HAS BEEN IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Nov 15 2004, 11:11 AM
> *DAM FOO DO YOU EVEN KNOW WHO POLY IS ? YOU BETTER DO SOME HOMEWORK BEFORE YOU RUN YOUR MOUTH AND HIS RIDE IS THE LINCOLN ON HIS AVI THAT SHIT HAS BEEN IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
> [snapback]2413572[/snapback]​*



Read what I said. I never said they were wrong. I asked them to post their ride, and say what LG did that was shady


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 15 2004, 11:17 AM
> *Read what I said. I never said they were wrong. I asked them to post their ride, and say what LG did that was shady
> [snapback]2413615[/snapback]​*


DONT KNOW, DONT GET IN THE MIX :uh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 15 2004, 11:18 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2413624[/snapback]​*



not sure what is funny about that?? One of my club members who died of cancer @ 35. :uh: 

Here is my car though


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 15 2004, 11:34 AM
> *not sure what is funny about that?? One of my club members who died of cancer @ 35.  :uh:
> 
> Here is my car though
> [snapback]2413656[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2004)

I didn't post this shit to start a fight. I get tired of people criticizing everything, and they are not doing any better. If LG shows are no good, then throw your own. If you can promote a bettr hop, then do it. If your car is the best of the best, then show it. Ya Estuvo

For the comment about the homie, that was out of line. It is unfortunate for anyone to pass on, especially when the have young kids left behind. I don't need your sympathy, but at least be repectful.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 15 2004, 11:44 AM
> *I didn't post this shirt to start a fight. I get tired of people criticizing everything, and they are not doing any better. If LG shows are no good, then throw your own. If you can promote a bettr hop, then do it. If your car is the best of the best, then show it. Ya Estuvo
> 
> For the comment about the homie, that was out of line. It is unfortunate for anyone to pass on, especially when the have young kids left behind.  I don't need your sympathy, but at least be repectful.
> [snapback]2413681[/snapback]​*


Retired from Showing?? Are you over 65?? Or is that another way of saying " I don't have a car"??? Your signature says "Riding is for Kings, Trailers are for Queens" You are retired, so what does that make you?? When you don't ride or trailer?? Put your $$ where your mouth is. Post you car and say exactly what happened at the show :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 15 2004, 11:44 AM
> *I didn't post this shirt to start a fight. I get tired of people criticizing everything, and they are not doing any better. If LG shows are no good, then throw your own. If you can promote a bettr hop, then do it. If your car is the best of the best, then show it. Ya Estuvo
> 
> For the comment about the homie, that was out of line. It is unfortunate for anyone to pass on, especially when the have young kids left behind.  I don't need your sympathy, but at least be repectful.
> [snapback]2413681[/snapback]​*


well, I for one, respect the long timers and the newbies to the game......mix some great history with some fresh ideas....and we have what Pauly said, a new generation of lowriders...guys, let's keep it clean.....I know who you are Dippinit and respect what you and Premier has done for the game just as much as the other long time clubs in Northern and Southern Cali......New Style, Premier, Imperials, Lifestyle, UCE, and the list goes on.......a very rich history in lowriding..... there is no need for hatred......especially on here where we are a select few that decide to get on here and (in my opinion) are trying to get this mainstream and show the world what we can do......so any negative remarks from anyone, including put downs, he said, she said....is a waste of time in my book...keep your head up and do what you gotta do for yourself, for your family, and for this lifestyle we live, breath, and die for...............


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 15 2004, 11:57 AM
> *Retired from Showing?? Are you over 65?? Or is that another way of saying " I don't have a car"??? Your signature says "Riding is for Kings, Trailers are for Queens" You are retired, so what does that make you?? When you don't ride or trailer?? Put your $$ where your mouth is. Post you car and say exactly what happened at the show :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]2413711[/snapback]​*




good move :0 

The point I was trying to make is that it seems that the people who are the most unhappy are the ones who don't have a car. Of course I do not know you, so I don't know what you have and what you are capable of. You talk shit about trailer queens, so likely you don't have a full show car. you say retired, so that means no car. So why be negative? state the facts and make it better. I don't care about LG anymore than you. I am not making any $$ of this either. By the looks I am making enemies for nothing. :uh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2004)

my bad it was new styleking talking about trailer quenns


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 15 2004, 12:02 PM
> *good move :0
> 
> The point I was trying to make is that it seems that the people who are the most unhappy are the ones who don't have a car. Of course I do not know you, so I don't know what you have and what you are capable of. You talk shit about trailer queens, so likely you don't have a full show car. you say retired, so that means no car. So why be negative? state the facts and make it better. I don't care about LG anymore than you. I am not making any $$ of this either. By the looks I am making enemies for nothing.  :uh:
> [snapback]2413731[/snapback]​*


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

its true do every time i see poly i see him in the lincoln or the caddy his right no trailer quens for him :thumbsup: i feel him do when my shit is done im gona ride the shit off it cuz y build some thing you cant drive that to me is pointless :dunno:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 15 2004, 12:09 PM
> *STOP CRYING LIKE A BICTH :tears:  :tears:
> [snapback]2413750[/snapback]​*


damn, then again, some just might not learn..........


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Nov 15 2004, 12:13 PM
> *damn, then again, some just might not learn..........
> [snapback]2413770[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 15 2004, 12:09 PM
> *STOP CRYING LIKE A BICTH :tears:  :tears:
> [snapback]2413750[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin: HERES MY UGLY SHIT


----------



## ride n low (Oct 28, 2004)

that 98shark be talking alot of shit for not owning a car


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 15 2004, 12:18 PM
> *:biggrin: HERES MY UGLY SHIT
> [snapback]2413784[/snapback]​*



That's clean bro
:thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ride n low till i D I E in northern cali


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

THIS POST ISNT ABOUT ME


----------



## ride n low (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice lots of prop's :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Nov 15 2004, 11:59 AM
> *I know who you are Dippinit and respect what you and Premier has done for the game just as much as the other long time clubs in Northern and Southern Cali[snapback]2413722[/snapback]​*



El Toro, my fucked up views do not reflect those of my car club. This is the disclaimer


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 15 2004, 12:24 PM
> *THIS POST ISNT ABOUT ME
> [snapback]2413814[/snapback]​*


Is now :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

WHAT'S UP DIPPINIT. BBQ WAS GOOD.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Nov 15 2004, 12:44 PM
> *WHAT'S UP DIPPINIT. BBQ WAS GOOD.
> [snapback]2413883[/snapback]​*



Sorry we didn't make it. I spoke to Ralph, and told him. We went to the Santana 25 anniversary. There was a lot of cars and people. It was nice----- until the cops showed up. But that was after 3:30.


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 15 2004, 12:52 PM
> *Sorry we didn't make it. I spoke to Ralph, and told him. We went to the Santana 25 anniversary. There was a lot of cars and people. It was nice----- until the cops showed up. But that was after 3:30.
> [snapback]2413904[/snapback]​*



THAT'S  .... NEXT TIME WE'LL Q IT UP AT MY HOUSE... OTHER THEN THAT THE SHOW WAS  HAD A GOOD TIME.... :biggrin:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Arrived back in San Jose at 2AM Monday from the show....tired as [email protected]@@, drivin through fog before Los Banos and could only see like 15 ft in front of the car. It was Crazy. 

But overall it was a good show. Luxurious took home some wins. The 65 took 2nd place sweepstakes - best hydraulics - and 1st for 65 - 70? Full Custom. Sharkn87 took 1st for 80's street custom. Al's Caddy took 3rd place in his catergory. Congrats Everyone :thumbsup: 

On behalf of me & my club thanks to everyone who helped out in their own way, Jess for the party, Lisette for the rooms, and all the new people we met. Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 15 2004, 11:24 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]2413810[/snapback]​*












 :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

J CAT? WENT TO OVERFELT?


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

hey shark---------i'm not going to get involved in anything between you and dip but like he said keep it between you and him------and be respect of those who have passed away especially when they have left behind young children.....too many people lose sight that this lifestyle is about brotherhood and familia...it shouldn't be about plastic trophies or even $$...be to each his/ her own...just don't talk down on the fallen brothers...........peace


> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 15 2004, 10:36 AM
> *YA, YOURS? CANT HOP YOUR OWN SHIT? ISNT THAT TONY? :uh: ABOUT YOUR HOMIE BETTER HIM THEN ME :biggrin:
> [snapback]2413658[/snapback]​*


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Nov 15 2004, 05:24 PM
> *hey shark---------i'm not going to get involved in anything between you and dip but like he said keep it between you and him------and be respect of those who have passed away especially when they have left behind young children.....too many people lose sight that this lifestyle is about brotherhood and familia...it shouldn't be about plastic trophies or even $$...be to each his/ her own...just don't talk down on the fallen brothers...........peace
> [snapback]2414986[/snapback]​*


OH SHIT....HERE WE GO AGAIN


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Nov 15 2004, 05:24 PM
> *hey shark---------i'm not going to get involved in anything between you and dip but like he said keep it between you and him------and be respect of those who have passed away especially when they have left behind young children.....too many people lose sight that this lifestyle is about brotherhood and familia...it shouldn't be about plastic trophies or even $$...be to each his/ her own...just don't talk down on the fallen brothers...........peace
> [snapback]2414986[/snapback]​*


IF YOU KNOW ME, YOU KNOW I WOULD BE FUCKING AROUND.....IM A CLOWN..TAKE IT HOW YOU WANT TO TAKE IT...TO BE HONEST HES IN A BETTER PLACE :angel: LIFE IS BETTER UP THER


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

it's cool bro----you are right he is in a better place and i am glad that he is not suffering anymore ...but kidding around around or not there are things that are cool to mess around about and other things that you shouldn't------how would you react if someone you cared about passed away and people were laughing and messing around about it and they did not even know him/ her-----get the point----peace


> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 15 2004, 04:32 PM
> *IF YOU KNOW ME, YOU KNOW I WOULD BE FUCKING AROUND.....IM A CLOWN..TAKE IT HOW YOU WANT TO TAKE IT...TO BE HONEST HES IN A BETTER PLACE :angel: LIFE IS BETTER UP THER
> [snapback]2415018[/snapback]​*


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 15 2004, 05:32 PM
> *IF YOU KNOW ME, YOU KNOW I WOULD BE FUCKING AROUND.....IM A CLOWN..TAKE IT HOW YOU WANT TO TAKE IT...TO BE HONEST HES IN A BETTER PLACE :angel: LIFE IS BETTER UP THER
> [snapback]2415018[/snapback]​*


True that no need to start shit in this place.. everyone seems to take things people type... in a bad way sometimes... it does seem to happen alot.. u type something in one way and the next guy comes and reads it in a whole different way.. I for one type shit fast and sometimes mess up.. its happend before... but whateverim just writing my opinion... just my 2 cents :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

(peace)....<------------i like that.. sounds good.. :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Nov 15 2004, 06:17 PM
> *True that no need to start shit in this place.. everyone seems to take things people type... in a bad way sometimes... it does seem to happen alot.. u type something in one way and the next guy comes and reads it in a whole different way.. I for one type shit fast and sometimes mess up.. its happend before... but whateverim just writing my opinion... just my 2 cents :biggrin:
> [snapback]2415138[/snapback]​*


DONT NEED YOUR 2 CENTS :uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Nov 15 2004, 06:10 PM
> *it's cool bro----you are right he is in a better place and i am glad that he is not suffering anymore ...but kidding around around or not  there are things that  are cool to mess around about and other things that you shouldn't------how would you react if someone you cared about passed away and people were laughing and messing around about it and they did not even know him/ her-----get the point----peace
> [snapback]2415108[/snapback]​*


ME MYSELF, I DONT TAKE THIS SERIOUS...IF SOMEONE WOULD MAKE FUN OF A DEAD PERSON ISNT THERE ANYWAYS...IM NOT, I HAVE A FEW SCREWS MISSING  :biggrin: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

1998shark lol always in some shit ,, funny motha fucka! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

SO WHERE ARE THE PICS OF THE SHOW!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!!!!!!!!?????????????


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

Had a good time at the show, the crowd was cool, Too Short put on a real good concert despite the fact he was about an hour late. He came out and sang all his old school hits. Had a chance 'ta kick it with El Toro and met Monte Carlo, 2 cool ass homies! :thumbsup:


----------



## SWATT Vehicle Outfitters (Jul 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 15 2004, 10:05 AM
> *Retired from Showing?? Are you over 65?? Or is that another way of saying " I don't have a car"??? Your signature says "Riding is for Kings, Trailers are for Queens" You are retired, so what does that make you?? When you don't ride or trailer?? Put your $$ where your mouth is. Post you car and say exactly what happened at the show.  :0
> [snapback]2413546[/snapback]​*



Hey Homie since you are prolly about to bite off more then you can chew, here is a pic of Pauly's car, like it was mentioned before, this car has been in LRM and it has also been around longer then most fools on here been really Lowridin period, and it is still show quality. 

Now im not trying to get into no shit with you, but you just need to find out who you are fuckin with sometimes.

If you read what Pauly told you, he said he is retired " from Showing " NOT LOWRIDING.


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 15 2004, 10:05 AM
> *Retired from Showing?? Are you over 65?? Or is that another way of saying " I don't have a car"??? Your signature says "Riding is for Kings, Trailers are for Queens" You are retired, so what does that make you?? When you don't ride or trailer?? Put your $$ where your mouth is. Post you car and say exactly what happened at the show.  :0
> [snapback]2413546[/snapback]​*



Eh Homie, Pauly is my homie and his ride has been on the COVER of LRM. He is muy buena gente as are you, but his morals are to RIDE, not trailer. He has never said anything to me for trailering my ride all over the country, and he wouldn't care if you do either. He is a true OG in the game and has just retired (since you asked) with 20 yrs in New Style de San Jo. I know what you are thinking about what he is saying, but both of your comments are taken out of context. If you two were together talking about this, you guys would be laughing.
Onelove Y Paz,
Robert


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWATT Vehicle Outfitters_@Nov 15 2004, 07:39 PM
> *Hey Homie since you are prolly about to bite off more then you can chew, here is a pic of Pauly's car, like it was mentioned before, this car has been in LRM and it has also been around longer then most fools on here been really Lowridin period, and it is still show quality.
> 
> Now im not trying to get into no shit with you, but you just need to find out who you are fuckin with somethimes.
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
WHEN THEY DON'T KNOW THEY REALLY DON'T KNOW


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

yeah pauly is a rider, i remember i followed him to fresno pulling my friends 65 and i looked down and we were doin about 80-85! this was going to thee individuals about 2 years ago! the only time i have seen him trailer was when he took the car to l.a. to the first 64 entertainment show. so all in all he is a cool as guy and he likes driving his car, what more do you want. 

by the way he also has a 66 thats all chromed out and he used to drive it!



so back to fresno, it was good and bad just like any other show. the cars were nice, the ladies were cool and it was something to do besides sit at home! thats why i went, to put my car up for sale and get out of the house. i have to say the judging was wack! my boys car was all done up on jack stands and didnt place, my other boys lady took best kandy and the car aint even kandied, its pearld, and i took 3rd in full with a car that has no undercarriage or painted belly! to top it off some idiot almost got smacked, he walked up to me bitching because he took first in mild and i took 3rd in full. he said he is usually in full and he looked at my car and said " my paint is better than this" then he looked at my interior and said" my interior is better than this!". i felt like telling him "you got a ugly paint job, no hydraulics, a dirty ass painted engine with no chrome, and painted wheel wells that dont match your car and you painted over all the dirt!" but instead i reminded him that first is first no matter what catagory it is and its all about what the people say when they complement your car not the trophy!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> * yeah pauly is a rider, i remember i followed him to fresno pulling my friends 65 and i looked down and we were doin about 80-85! this was going to thee individuals about 2 years ago! the only time i have seen him trailer was when he took the car to l.a. to the first 64 entertainment show. so all in all he is a cool as guy and he likes driving his car, what more do you want.
> 
> by the way he also has a 66 thats all chromed out and he used to drive it!
> 
> ...




YOU SHOULD OF BEAT HOMIES ASS....ITS BAD ENOUGH A MUTHER FUCKERS RUN THERE MOUTH BEHIND A PERSONS BACK...BUT UP IN YOUR FACE...AT THAT POINT FUCK CLUB VALUES...THATS A TIME TO REPERSENT YOUR CLUB ..WITH AN ASS KICKING!!! DRAMA'S ALL PART OF THE GAME...WHERE EVER YOU GO THERES HATERS...


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Nov 15 2004, 10:11 PM
> *Eh Homie, Pauly is my homie and his ride has been on the COVER of LRM.  He is muy buena gente as are you, but his morals are to RIDE, not trailer.  He has never said anything to me for trailering my ride all over the country, and he wouldn't care if you do either.  He is a true OG in the game and has just retired (since you asked) with 20 yrs in New Style de San Jo.  I know what you are thinking about what he is saying, but both of your comments are taken out of context.  If you two were together talking about this, you guys would be laughing.
> Onelove Y Paz,
> Robert
> [snapback]2415971[/snapback]​*



Well, no need for explanations or hashing it out. Wasn't intended personal. I agree my comment was out of line, so for that --- dispensa to Pauly --- I remember his car from Phoenix? Believe he was parked next to us. Clean old skool ride. :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Nov 15 2004, 11:58 PM
> *yeah pauly is a rider, i remember i followed him to fresno pulling my friends 65 and i looked down and we were doin about 80-85! this was going to thee individuals about 2 years ago! the only time i have seen him trailer was when he took the car to l.a. to the first 64 entertainment show.  so all in all he is a cool as guy and he likes driving his car, what more do you want.
> 
> by the way he also has a 66 thats all chromed out and he used to drive it!
> ...


i hope it wasnt the Monte that beat out any cars.If so,the show must have been weak.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

thanks ass!, but yeah i just took it out there to put a for sale sign on it cause i dont like it either, i was like "what the fuck" when they called out my number. 





> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 16 2004, 05:54 PM
> *i hope it wasnt the Monte that beat out any cars.If so,the show must have been weak.
> [snapback]2419052[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Nov 16 2004, 06:45 PM
> *thanks ass!, but yeah i just took it out there to put a for sale sign on it cause i dont like it either, i was like "what the fuck" when they called out my number.
> [snapback]2419285[/snapback]​*


Which guy was trippin off you winning?? What car did he have?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

it was a patternd out cuttlass with a big hole cut in the roof with a piece of plexiglass covering it. it was in the building where eastside was, but it wasnt from their club, i forget what club it was in. it was red and muti color with custom interior.


----------



## IMP65 (Nov 6, 2003)

"YOU SHOULD OF BEAT HOMIES ASS....ITS BAD ENOUGH A MUTHER FUCKERS RUN THERE MOUTH BEHIND A PERSONS BACK...BUT UP IN YOUR FACE...AT THAT POINT FUCK CLUB VALUES...THATS A TIME TO REPERSENT YOUR CLUB ..WITH AN ASS KICKING!!! DRAMA'S ALL PART OF THE GAME...WHERE EVER YOU GO THERES HATERS... "


Damn...drama time heh lol!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMP65_@Nov 18 2004, 01:23 AM
> *"YOU SHOULD OF BEAT HOMIES ASS....ITS BAD ENOUGH A MUTHER FUCKERS RUN THERE MOUTH BEHIND A PERSONS BACK...BUT UP IN YOUR FACE...AT THAT POINT FUCK CLUB VALUES...THATS A TIME TO REPERSENT YOUR CLUB ..WITH AN ASS KICKING!!! DRAMA'S ALL PART OF THE GAME...WHERE EVER YOU GO THERES HATERS... "
> Damn...drama time heh lol!!!
> [snapback]2423724[/snapback]​*



Peace is better. We have eyes and know what is good and what isn't. Cars speak for themselves. We put them out on show, no need for cheering it on. Never see the big boys defending their sh*t.


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Nov 18 2004, 12:04 AM
> *it was a patternd out cuttlass with a big hole cut in the roof with a piece of plexiglass covering it. it was in the building where eastside was, but it wasnt from their club, i forget what club it was in. it was red and muti color with custom interior.
> [snapback]2423481[/snapback]​*


IS THIS THE ONE


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Nov 18 2004, 11:02 AM
> *IS THIS THE ONE
> [snapback]2424675[/snapback]​*



:0


----------



## IMP65 (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 18 2004, 10:51 AM
> *Peace is better. We have eyes and know what is good and what isn't. Cars speak for themselves. We put them out on show, no need for cheering it on. Never see the big boys defending their sh*t.
> [snapback]2424635[/snapback]​*


yea you're right. Fighting over a car ain't worth it. Who cares what someone thinks about your car.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMP65_@Nov 18 2004, 11:18 AM
> *yea you're right. Fighting over a car ain't worth it. Who cares what someone thinks about your car.
> [snapback]2424736[/snapback]​*


It's tough because we know what we have, and judges only have a few minutes to judge ur car. Sometimes i wonder how knowledgeable they are on the cars they judge, but that is another topic. I know I have lost when they're shoulda been no way, and I have won, when I prolly shouldn't have, and the other guy was quick to tell me he'd been robbed. He had some things, and I had some things he didn't have. I have a lot of friends in other clubs, and cars in my club, in my class, and I do not like to compete against my friends. I would rather lose to them, or not be in their class. I like to win because the kids enjoy going to get the trophy. Other than that, I appreciate the most when someone tells me they like my car. It's the peer respect and appreciation that is most rewarding.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 18 2004, 11:30 AM
> *It's tough because we know what we have, and judges only have a few minutes to judge ur car. Sometimes i wonder how knowledgeable they are on the cars they judge, but that is another topic. I know I have lost when they're shoulda been no way, and I have won, when I prolly shouldn't have, and the other guy was quick to tell me he'd been robbed. He had some things, and I had some things he didn't have. I have a lot of friends in other clubs, and cars in my club, in my class,  and I do not like to compete against my friends. I would rather lose to them, or not be in their class.  I like to win because the kids enjoy going to get the trophy. Other than that, I appreciate the most when someone tells me they like my car. It's the peer respect and appreciation that is most rewarding.
> [snapback]2424788[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Nov 18 2004, 12:04 AM
> *it was a patternd out cuttlass with a big hole cut in the roof with a piece of plexiglass covering it. it was in the building where eastside was, but it wasnt from their club, i forget what club it was in. it was red and muti color with custom interior.
> [snapback]2423481[/snapback]​*


I know which one your talking about. i don't know what's up with that car. Way too many colors. I like the guys ideal with the roof, just should have did it better. I wouldn't trip off that ride. Everything was painted, nothing was chrome on it.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

yup thats the one. its cool i guess, just not my style.



> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Nov 18 2004, 11:02 AM
> *IS THIS THE ONE
> [snapback]2424675[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Nov 18 2004, 10:48 PM
> *yup thats the one. its cool i guess, just not my style.
> [snapback]2426812[/snapback]​*


I like ur 60, post a pic of it :biggrin:


----------

